# Just got my 2006 Altima SE-R



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I had a 2003 Sentra SE-R specV and man this car puts that sentra to shame. I got a black on black 6spd with 4 miles on it, I only have about 50 miles on it....but man what a car. Can't wait for it be broken in so I can have some fun!

The power is awesome (love the stock exhaust tone), and the interior is pretty daym nice, basically everything is great.


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

You live in TX? That link to HPAutoworks or whatever is 480... that's my hometown! I too picked up my black/black 06 SER about a month and a half ago... absolutely love it. You close with the guys down there? Hookups are always nice  I've been meaning to pick up an intake and underdrive pulley but haven't found any places local I'm happy with yet...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

hpautoworks is in arizona actuallly, but yeah I live in arlington, tx.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats, badass car!


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

tekmode said:


> hpautoworks is in arizona actuallly, but yeah I live in arlington, tx.


Yeah that's what I was saying... 480 is my area code. I live in AZ as well.


----------



## justkickin (Jul 24, 2004)

Nice car folks. I too have a black 6spd, '05 though. Recently put the Nismo suspension on it, what a difference. 

As for HPAutoworks, I have ordered from them in the past. Great place to deal with, would recommend it if you are looking for parts. 

Enjoy your rides.


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

How much does the Nismo suspension run normally? And what all is included?


----------

